# LiPo charger?



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats a good lipo charger for the money? I need suggestions

I know there is a charger out there that is exactly like the duratrax ice but its red and has the build in blue backlight already and offers 20amp discharge. Whats the name of this charger and where can you get it?

By the way are there any good ones out there that you dont have to use an external power supply or if not, how much does a cheap power supply run?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Rc Driver said:


> Whats a good lipo charger for the money? I need suggestions
> 
> I know there is a charger out there that is exactly like the duratrax ice but its red and has the build in blue backlight already and offers 20amp discharge. Whats the name of this charger and where can you get it?
> 
> By the way are there any good ones out there that you dont have to use an external power supply or if not, how much does a cheap power supply run?


 the red charger is the checkpoint 1030 charger most hobby shops have access to them. i personally use the duratrax onyx 230 charger which is half the price of the checkpoint and doesn't need a power supply. it charges all the new batteries. only downfall is it only goes to 5 amps where the checkpoint goes to 10 amps.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

onxy has the new 235 replacing the 230 .. built in blancer .. i have the 230 and i love it no need for xtra powersupply 

and why u dischargin lipos? more so why discharge at 20 amp?
tower has them for like 80 or 90 i think


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Not discharging Lipo's. Discharge for nimh and nicd. I still use them old battery but looking to get into Lipo.


----------



## mdbrowdy1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*charger*

my son had the checkpoint charger and didn't like it [because of having to haul around a power supply and needing special adapters for balancing that were not included]I use the passport ultra plugs into a wall socket or with the included wires for12 volt, built in balancer, discharger 5 amp,will do 1-6s li-po up to 8 amp charge nice handy little charger,doesn't take up a lot of space in your pit box. good luck


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

lipos only way to go these days like slices to bread . lipos to RCing .. just rocks .. 

longer life year or 2 or 3 depending on use . 
more power across the run of the pack . even power to .. not like 2 mins of good run on cells and then drop off ... 
lipos stay level .. 

just sweettttt


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, i want to get into lipo. I would really perfer a charger that doesnt need a power supply. I just like the looks of the checkpoint 1030, and the big screen display, along with the blue backlight. But i really dont want to have to buy a power supply or haul one around when i want to use the charger.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAGUG&P=7

this is the onxy 235 new replacing the 230 . ithas built in balncer . and built in powersupply and is lite . no idont know what wires come with it . might call them up onxy is durtrax

i have the 230 its a few years old and it has done me will for charging many of many of many of many packs will you get the idea lol


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I absolutely love the Thunder Power 610 AC/DC chargers. I have a couple of them. It's so nice not having to lug around a power supply everywhere. Just plug and play.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone used one of these http://www.modelrec.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=11405mrc super brain 992? Any good?


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

look at www.hobbypartz.com they have alot of good chargers for a small price I have 2 of the dc6's and they work perfectly


----------



## jwmustang (Sep 20, 2010)

AS-10 is the best. Screen is large and bright. Charges up to 10a. I have ICE & CHK Point but hardly ever use them. Have had it a yr. never had a problem.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

What brand is the AS-10?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*yo*

hey man the 1030 will charge right off your truck battery so if your running outside you can just do that so no need for power supply for out door running :thumbsup:


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tough to beat the thunder ac6 for price and function ($42.70)! Love this charger!

http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

vertical-20 said:


> Tough to beat the thunder ac6 for price and function ($42.70)! Love this charger!
> 
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html


mine works great!


----------

